# Featured Video/Image/Song of the moment



## Clout $ Monei (Mar 27, 2022)

Null (I assume) sometimes features a video or a meme at the top of the main page.
The Happenings thread v1 used to be a place where it could be discussed but since the v2 it is not really appropriate anymore.

Hence this thread to discuss and comment on whatever media is currently featured on the main page, possibly add context, redirect people to the relevant thread, etc.
This thread is also here to make an archive of everything that has been featured in the past, so users can find it later (I know I'm frustrated that I can't find some stuff that was put there before).

To inaugurate the thread :





More on this specimen can be found here :* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/james...z-xmenxpert-tiamatty-peetz-of-my-mind.103147/*


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 27, 2022)

Here's a Chris video that was featured not too long ago as a result of Putin going looking for his nanners in the Ukraine. I hadn't seen it before then, so thanks, Null.


----------



## Ebony Way (Mar 27, 2022)

Holy shit that peetz comp is amazing. He really does have virgin with rage energy


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 28, 2022)

Great idea OP, thx 4 teh thread.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Mar 28, 2022)

New feature :






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Context and more shitposts in the Oscars 2022 thread.


----------



## Hot Soda Aficionado (Mar 28, 2022)

Is the Donald Trump video real? when did he say this lmao this is hilarious


----------



## Console (Mar 29, 2022)

For a brief time before featuring the Peetz video, Josh featured the song "You will never, never be a woman" by Ali Bee after finding that YouTube had taken it down. He originally played it on the Mad at the Internet episode "One of the Good Ones" on March 19th, 2021. The feature was just the audio, but here's a video version too.






Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Mar 29, 2022)

Console said:


> For a brief time before featuring the Peetz video, Josh featured the song "You will never, never be a woman" by Ali Bee after finding that YouTube had taken it down. He originally played it on the Mad at the Internet episode "One of the Good Ones" on March 19th, 2021. The feature was just the audio, but here's a video version too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, this is exactly the type of stuff that has been featured and I get frustrated when I have no idea what to search to find it back later.


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 29, 2022)

So what do we do with this thread when there isn't featured media?

I propose we start discussing anime and vtubers in protest until Josh brings us more fun.





(this video best watched while wearing programming socks)


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> So what do we do with this thread when there isn't featured media?


You ignore it, stop shitting it up, and wait until the next featured media.


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> So what do we do with this thread when there isn't featured media?
> 
> I propose we start discussing anime and vtubers in protest until Josh brings us more fun.


Vtubers have been tolerated so far because they don't actively shit up the rest of the site. Don't make a habit of changing that.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Apr 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



No anime on this year's April 1st, but a cool song instead. Weebs BTFO'd. All is good.


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 1, 2022)

Clout $ Monei said:


> View attachment 3132871
> No anime on this year's April 1st, but a cool song instead. Weebs BTFO'd. All is good.


Not sure who did the song, but the animator of this is Shmorky and this is one of the many cartoons he made that were published to Something Awful, thus sticking with the theme of today's prank (retheming the forum to be similar to Something Awful's).

He really is a talented animator. Too bad about the insanity.


----------



## ñññ (Apr 2, 2022)

Null said:


> Vtubers have been tolerated so far because they don't actively shit up the rest of the site. Don't make a habit of changing that.


Nuke 'em Null. The site must be cleansed of Japanese degeneracy.


----------



## Mr Sister (Apr 3, 2022)

Ralph had a big night at the bowling alley
Art by @Oliver Onions originally posted here
Colorized by @Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Apr 9, 2022)

New Da GUNT just dropped.
Still not as good as 5 Foot 1 imo, but the "Arrest him!" sample is pretty good.


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 20, 2022)

Featured video is a guy in a spoopy clown mask cursing out Biden and Zelinskyy and asking where Gonzalo Lira went.

Gonzalo Lira, aka Coach Red Pill, is an omega-brained "manosphere" YouTuber who is notable for making fart-huffing videos that he filmed from several cameras simultaneously and then edited the video to switch between them to really maximize the pretentiousness. He had friends and enemies in skeptic/rightoid/IBS circles to some extent and was present for the Warski v. Tonkasaw fight that never happened in Knoxville in 2019, where he was arm-in-arm with Ethan Ralph when the shutter was clicked on the infamous gunt photo.

He had the misfortune of being in Kyiv (deadname: Kiev) when the Russian invasion of Ukraine started, but rather than getting the hell out of there or at least keeping his head down lest it get shot off, he published obnoxious videos which were perhaps a little too complimentary to the uninvited Russian guests than may have been prudent. He has been offline for a couple days and there are rumors and speculation that he has been captured or killed by pro-Ukraine partisans of undetermined levels of political legitimacy.

No idea who the goober in the mask is, though.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Apr 20, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Featured video is a guy in a spoopy clown mask cursing out Biden and Zelinskyy and asking where Gonzalo Lira went.
> 
> Gonzalo Lira, aka Coach Red Pill, is an omega-brained "manosphere" YouTuber who is notable for making fart-huffing videos that he filmed from several cameras simultaneously and then edited the video to switch between them to really maximize the pretentiousness. He had friends and enemies in skeptic/rightoid/IBS circles to some extent and was present for the Warski v. Tonkasaw fight that never happened in Knoxville in 2019, where he was arm-in-arm with Ethan Ralph when the shutter was clicked on the infamous gunt photo.
> 
> ...


Archive of the video for the future :




Your browser is not able to display this video.




I think he's just the average CRP fan.


----------



## Mr Sister (Apr 20, 2022)

Newest feature. 


Null said:


> LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING LOLCOW UPRISING
> 
> View attachment 3199888


----------



## Null (Apr 24, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## shameful existence (Apr 24, 2022)

_Rise up, take action and break through the diamond wall._

The dog is dead now, btw.


----------



## Null (Apr 24, 2022)

shameful existence said:


> _Rise up, take action and break through the diamond wall._
> 
> The dog is dead now, btw.


Night Night Ziggeh, I'll see ya in the morning pal.


----------



## The Desert Eagles Soar (Apr 24, 2022)

shameful existence said:


> The dog is dead now, btw.


It's okay - after Ziggy passed away in February 2019, they got a new dog of the same breed by early March 2019, called Ziggy Curly.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Apr 24, 2022)

Here's your pilchards, pal...





lmao


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Apr 24, 2022)

I've been subbed to Lee for a while, the guy streams like every fucking day to four or five people.  He gets real heated in a few of 'em, it's funny.

There's a genuine, overbearing sadness in that house that I can't really put my finger on.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Apr 24, 2022)

Chin of Campbell said:


> There's a genuine, overbearing sadness in that house that I can't really put my finger on.


That 3:52 clip fingered it and distilled it.


----------



## theshep (Apr 24, 2022)

Chin of Campbell said:


> There's a genuine, overbearing sadness in that house that I can't really put my finger on.


They live in the UK, what do you expect?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 24, 2022)

That video was giving me flashbacks of memory and then I realized it was Lee.

Dude is a fucking artist.


----------



## Null (Apr 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JoshPlz (Apr 26, 2022)

The summoning of forest doggo fren


----------



## Mr.Downer (Apr 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



I remember Null featuring this before, I don't understand the context but I like it


----------



## svetlalala (Apr 26, 2022)

This makes me feel less depressed. Poor Ziggy. Good BOI.


----------



## Mr Sister (Apr 26, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3219457


For anyone wondering, the instrument is called a kalimba. The youtube channel for this video is here https://www.youtube.com/c/AcousticTrench/videos
They have other similar videos playing other songs including here comes the sun and blink-182

That dog is dead too


----------



## millais (Apr 27, 2022)

Mr.Downer said:


> View attachment 3219472
> I remember Null featuring this before, I don't understand the context but I like it


The original kvass commercial shows a black African singing the jingle. Kvass is a kind of non-alcoholic beer they drink in Slavland.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 27, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3219457


Can't beat the king, especially not on a peaceful lil instrument with a cute dog


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 29, 2022)

Long time ago Null posted the song "Fizzy Barf" from The Greasy Strangler. Only ended up seeing the movie because of that, what a wild fucking ride.




In my mind it's the defacto theme to Kiwifarms.


----------



## Least Concern (May 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Comedian/serial mass murderer Sam Hyde doing a very accurate impression of one of my college roommates. (It turns out one of our other roommates actually _was_ stealing shit from him, though. God damn, did I hate dorm life.)


----------



## Tinfoil (May 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 5, 2022)

0Chance said:


> View attachment 3241376


Was this one featured in the past? I don't remember seeing it myself.

Current video :







> I don't know what else to feature so here's a video of ReviewBrah eating a pizza.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

Clout $ Monei said:


> Was this one featured in the past? I don't remember seeing it myself.
> 
> Current video :



Nah I'm just posting it here in hopes he does feature it.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 5, 2022)

0Chance said:


> Nah I'm just posting it here in hopes he does feature it.


Ah got it. I don't think this is the right place though. If everyone starts posting recommendations this thread becomes just another video thread, rather than a thread specifically about videos that _have _been featured. Cool video otherwise.


----------



## Jared Shelton (May 5, 2022)

0Chance said:


> View attachment 3241376


Who is this guy? I think most people on the farms are already in the know about Wikipedia and how biased their tranny jannies are, but it's a good video nonetheless.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

Jared Shelton said:


> Who is this guy? I think most people on the farms are already in the know about Wikipedia and how biased their tranny jannies are, but it's a good video nonetheless.


I found it in the wikipedia thread.


----------



## Null (May 6, 2022)

Walls Fall Out - Gladys Freak





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 6, 2022)

Does Peetz007 have a Kiwifarms account?


----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (May 6, 2022)

Love how josh had to add a warning and keeps changing it, I hate this fucking video and it makes me irrationally angry. (Maybe because I'm sleep deprived too but this is a fucking terrible video.)


----------



## Fascist Frederick (May 6, 2022)

Null said:


> Walls Fall Out - Gladys Freak
> 
> View attachment 3253093


Holy fucking shit I can't stop laughing. This is so bizarre I don't think it's real. I'm fairly convinced I'm dreaming right now and when I wake up this will not exist.

EDIT: I woke up. It was real. Wtf


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 6, 2022)

But I like my pepperoni and cheese filled crust Papa Johns...


----------



## Pig Boss (May 6, 2022)

Krokodil Konsumer said:


> Love how josh had to add a warning and keeps changing it, I hate this fucking video and it makes me irrationally angry. (Maybe because I'm sleep deprived too but this is a fucking terrible video.)


I love it, it takes me back to the days when the internet was a bit more wild west and you could come across weird stuff at every turn like the 'I Feel Fantastic' video or the The Bongcheon-Dong Ghost webcomic or freaky soup guy. Things that lingered with you for a while.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 6, 2022)

Null said:


> Walls Fall Out - Gladys Freak
> 
> View attachment 3253093


Oh boy a new video, I wonder if it's gonna be a cute dog like las - *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
I regret making this thread. I no longer want to archive the featured videos.


----------



## 3322 (May 6, 2022)

By far the worst video yet 0/10.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (May 6, 2022)

I love this prolapse video. It is amazing.

0/10


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (May 6, 2022)

How can a song so vile slap so hard?

0/10 would eat dark meat again


----------



## frenchmortar (May 6, 2022)

Null said:


> Walls Fall Out - Gladys Freak
> 
> View attachment 3253093


I haven't thought about this in years. It's so strange to see people other than Tim Henson talking about Cheryl Merkowski.


----------



## Least Concern (May 7, 2022)

Does anyone have the lyrics to this song? I can't really understand what the singer is trying to say in most of it, but I'm curious.


----------



## Pig Boss (May 7, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Does anyone have the lyrics to this song? I can't really understand what the singer is trying to say in most of it, but I'm curious.





Spoiler: Lyrics



Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god

Honey
I say naids or naideen
Which ever one I use the same thing

Bus
I say BPH
The black person holder that transportates

Doctor
I say doctee or docturd
Whether it’s a tee or a turd it’s the same word

Abortion
I say borty
Boty
A fun thing to do when you’re feeling sporty

Lips
I say lyups or chlyups
The flesh trapdoors in between my hips

Trapdoors
What’s that doorway for

Something special
Let me tell you more

Lips pout
The walls fall out
Red rose grows
As the walls unfold
My lapse
Prolapse

Jizz trap
Spreads my gap
Red meat flaps
As the walls unwrap
My lapse
Prolapse

Oh oh oh oh oh my god

Fish
I say feesh

Feesh
A yeasty dish that’s so delish

Chicken
I say cheeukun nigga
But too much dark meat can ruin your fig-ire

Black
I say blaque

Blaque
Aunt teresa in heaven eaten’ on fat-back

Pro-gram
I say grim

Grum
When me and Madge Weinstein have some fun

Panties
I say panni

Panni
Wraps around my waist and hugs my fanny

Fanny
What’s your fanny for

Something special
Let me show you whore

Lips pout
The walls fall out
Red rose grows
As the walls unfold
My lapse
Prolapse

Jizz trap
Spreads my gap
Red meat flaps
As the walls unwrap
My lapse
Prolapse

I’ve been violated
I’ve been violated

Oh yeah!

Lips pout
The walls fall out
Red rose grows
As the walls unfold
My lapse
Prolapse

Jizz trap
Spreads my gap
Red meat flaps
As the walls unwrap
My lapse
Prolapse

Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god
Oh oh oh oh oh my god


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 7, 2022)

It's sad and funny.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (May 7, 2022)

Null said:


> Walls Fall Out - Gladys Freak
> 
> View attachment 3253093


What's the backstory to this guy? It's hard to find much about this


----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (May 7, 2022)

Kromer Merchant said:


> What's the backstory to this guy? It's hard to find much about this


From the little research I did (aka i googled the website watermark in the video and read a wikipedia article or two) the "person" in the video is a character from a podcast called "Yeast Radio" made by Richard Bluestein who plays the drag queen host Madge Weinstein. The character in the music video is Cheryl Trig Merkowski. The character has its own little section on the wikipedia article for the Madge Weinstein character found here.
Here's the section on Cheryl Merkowski if you don't want to click the link to the wiki article.


> Cheryl Trig Merkowski, a self-described beautiful, paedophilic 25-year-old woman, smoker and owner of three fourths of a lung. Though she makes a point to introduce herself as such, it seems clear that she is much older than she lets on. Cheryl speaks obsessively about her prolapsed vagina, feces, urine, abortions, semen, African Americans, her prized Cadillac Cimarron and the children at the daycare centre that she runs. She has a croaky and aged voice, the results of excessive tobacco smoking and lung cancer. She also tans obsessively to the point that her skin has become very leathery. She worked under Oprah Winfrey (with whom she has a bizarre, masochistic relationship) and was caught up in a global conspiracy of celebrities pooping their panties. She has many famous 'sisters', including psychic Sylvia Browne, former governor Jan Brewer and controversial celebrity chef Paula Deen. Originally only appearing on the show sporadically she has grown to become a full-fledged co-host. In February 2014, her music video "Walls Fall Out", a song about vaginal and anal prolapse, went viral.



This is the little information I was willing to read, I might be wrong somewhere, I don't really care.


----------



## Least Concern (May 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




According to obnoxious trans "activist" Keffals (so take it with a grain of salt), a 16-year-old trans-female Twitch streamer going by Wynn was cutting school due to not being allowed to use the restroom of his (note: I'm willfully misgendering here due to the fucking Kim poster) choice at a public school, and the police were called to enforce truancy laws while he was streaming. One officer, perhaps knowingly, reproduces the Are ya winning, son? meme where a father enters his son's room thinking he's playing video games. This story might be false because I'm pretty sure no police officer has ever actually busted a child for truancy since 1983 or so.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Null (May 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Su-27 Flanker-B (May 8, 2022)

Very wholesome, thank you Null.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 8, 2022)

How can we forget about this classic.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 8, 2022)

Sickle said:


> How can we forget about this classic.
> View attachment 3260579


This one is featured every other week on MATI, I don't think anyone who watches is about to forget it lol


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 8, 2022)

I really like the featured videos, it's a fun surprise every time there's a new one and they've all been great.


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 9, 2022)

Hell March 3 is okay. But it is not superior Hell March 2.





I'll just wait for the Hell March crowd to come in and tell me I'm wrong. Can we at least agree that HM3 was the wrong choice, HM1 bros?


----------



## Racist Trash (May 9, 2022)

Radical Cadre said:


> Hell March 3 is okay. But it is not superior Hell March 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed HM1 or 2.




Edit: Or hell the remaster


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 9, 2022)

Just posting Hell March 3 because it's the one actually featured right now :






Don't hesitate to post the current feature if you come to the thread and it's not here yet. Makes it better for everyone else if it's here for reference and easily accessible for the future too.


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 9, 2022)

Clout $ Monei said:


> Don't hesitate to post the current feature


YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO, DAD!!


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 9, 2022)

Radical Cadre said:


> YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO, DAD!!


I'm only encouraging you son. I know you'll do your best and make me proud.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 10, 2022)

Radical Cadre said:


> Hell March 3 is okay. But it is not superior Hell March 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Racist Trash said:


> Indeed HM1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Racist Trash (May 10, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> View attachment 3266889


Hah I fucking knew it was going to be that, used to be on YTMND as secret democrat objective or something.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 10, 2022)

Y R U gae?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 12, 2022)

> *HEY*
> I'M SNEEDING


----------



## Jared Shelton (May 12, 2022)

I remember him featuring this a while back. A rare banger considering Null has such shit taste in music.


----------



## Null (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Mr Sister (May 16, 2022)

Context: the buffalo shooter video captured his phone for a second before the shooting and he had r34 of martha speaks (a cartoon for babies about a talking dog) pulled up.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mass-shooting-streamed-on-twitch-payton-gendron-jimboboiii.119000/#post-11895832
		

Sorry I don't know where in the thread it's discussed, that thread is too long for me. I found out on twitter


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 16, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3288871




Damn, the way this bitch looks at you.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (May 16, 2022)

Clout $ Monei said:


> View attachment 3289270
> 
> Damn, the way this bitch looks at you.


The feeling appears to be mutual.


----------



## GaryGrey (May 16, 2022)

Clout $ Monei said:


> View attachment 3289270
> 
> Damn, the way this bitch looks at you.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 17, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> View attachment 3290180


More likely than you'd think.


----------



## Boom Boss (May 17, 2022)

Where did this comic come from, and what does it mean?


----------



## tehpope (May 17, 2022)

Its some PBS Kids cartoon about a talking dog. The Buffalo shooter had this image on his phone at the beginning of his live stream.


Spoiler: Dog Tits NSFW


----------



## Breadbassket (May 17, 2022)

tehpope said:


> Its some PBS Kids cartoon about a talking dog. The Buffalo shooter had this image on his phone at the beginning of his live stream.


The Turner Diaries it seems was too intellectual. I guess furry porn is now the literature/art of choice for mass shooters and domestic terrorists.


----------



## Gaymead (May 17, 2022)

For the comic template itself, it came from righthandedleftyartist, a leftist political cartoonist on Instagram who probably made this cartoon some time after the Christchurch shooting, given the signature  watermark at the bottom left corner that reads “2019” (how coincidental is that that the Buffalo Shooter would also be influenced by the Christchurch Shooter). I found their Insta, and apparently they’ve been banned at least two times, although I don’t know if this true or not; regardless, they’re going to use that a platform to invoke pity from people online about how they’re being silenced and whatnot.

And if you’re wondering, yes, they did do a cartoon on the Buffalo shooting here:


			https://archive.ph/hA7g3


----------



## L50LasPak (May 17, 2022)

The shooter was clearly trying to cover up his furfag rage by pretending to be a white supremacist, its why his manifesto was so low effort and shitty. Personally, I'm looking forward to the spate of furry copycat crimes now.


----------



## Gooberman (May 18, 2022)

I still lobby behind his furfagging being justification for the long overdue furry holocaust.


----------



## Null (May 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (May 18, 2022)

We live in the silliest timeline.


----------



## Racist Trash (May 18, 2022)

The Martha supremacist have to be stopped.


----------



## Jump (May 18, 2022)

I clearly have no fucking clue what is going on anymore


----------



## Kromer Merchant (May 18, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3294868


What's this in reference to?


----------



## BlancoMailo (May 18, 2022)

Kromer Merchant said:


> What's this in reference to?


The retard who shot up that supermarket a few days ago on livestream had some rule34 of a cartoon dog named Martha on his phone that he decided to look at while in the car.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Wormwood clipped the relevant part: https://kiwifarms.cc/notice/AJUKb47ugQ8lh1LyYC


----------



## Null (May 19, 2022)

I am feeling esoteric





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Least Concern (May 19, 2022)

Null said:


> I am feeling esoteric
> 
> View attachment 3297889


It's Nikocado Advocado, the male deathfat often memed for ugly-crying over tables laden with junk food in his mukbangs.


----------



## Null (May 19, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> It's Nikocado Advocado, the male deathfat often memed for ugly-crying over tables laden with junk food in his mukbangs.





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktw5J4F367Q
		

Svetovid - Jan J. Močnik


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (May 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 19, 2022)

Null said:


> I am feeling esoteric
> 
> View attachment 3297889


I love Nikocado shitposts and remixes but I hate watching his unedited videos. Going through his thread trying to find the funny edits is like going down a salt mine to dig gold.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 20, 2022)

T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 said:


> View attachment 3298434






For reference.



Cardenio said:


> Long time ago Null posted the song "Fizzy Barf" from The Greasy Strangler. Only ended up seeing the movie because of that, what a wild fucking ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That movie is an absolute hidden gem, 100% kino would recommend.


----------



## Null (May 21, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Null (May 21, 2022)

executive decision for aussies





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Racist Trash (May 21, 2022)

Null said:


> executive decision for aussies
> 
> View attachment 3303932


Should be the national anthem considering vooting is mandatory in ausland.


----------



## WolfeTone (May 23, 2022)

@Null 



since the second portugo event is taking place, I elect this song to be featured again


----------



## Null (May 25, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jump (May 26, 2022)

Found this posted on ip2


----------



## Null (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Clout $ Monei (Jun 6, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3357865


Plot twist : both frogs are male, they'll die virgins.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 14, 2022)

What flag is that?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 14, 2022)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> What flag is that?


it's the new color themes for the site sections on the homepage. 
Lolcow Cults, Salon, Lolcow Farms/ Meta, Off-Topic, Thunderdome, Lounge, Interior.


----------



## Old English Roast Beef (Jun 14, 2022)

Really disappointed in Kiwis' lack of inclusivity and awareness right now. This flag is violently bigoted against us folks who haven't donated.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 16, 2022)

Old English Roast Beef said:


> Really disappointed in Kiwis' lack of inclusivity and awareness right now. This flag is violently bigoted against us folks who haven't donated.


Well, you can fix that by donating faggot.


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## The Skeptical Tomato X5 (Jun 17, 2022)

fairly weak dose there doc, might need something stronger


----------



## Racist Trash (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks doc


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 17, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3397043


A low-resolution version of an animation which went by the name "Daily Dose" and featured two male characters from the Dragonball Z anime in copulation. The full-resolution animation was commonly posted on image boards as a shock image and other images were made which alluded to it, including this one.

Why Josh is featuring this particular image at this particular time is unknown to this poster, but it may be because it features similar colors to the "retard pride" flag that was featured previously.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 17, 2022)

I often wonder just how this animation captured the attention of /v/ but nothing makes sense there as valid video game threads are deleted or ignored while people push twitter threads to cap so I've concluded it's best not to think too hard about it. Piccolo Dick is simply part of the culture and you must accept it, just as Vegeta accepts that green throbbing member betwixt his cheeks.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 18, 2022)

This is some music Null posted when the Ukraine/Russia conflict started. Saved the copy since it sounds fucking great. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spergichu (Jun 19, 2022)

Josh, where did you get this photo of me?


----------



## goodbudweiser (Jun 23, 2022)

New songs up


----------



## Weppers (Jun 25, 2022)

I watched a video that I was warned would be distressing, and now I am distressed. How could this happen to me?

But seriously, where does internet content like this even come from? It's like something the Tonetta guy would commission.


----------



## Swaglord (Jun 26, 2022)

> NSFL: INTENTIONALLY DISTRESSING VIDEO


damn you know it's extra-based when KiwiFarms gives it a trigger warning


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought of that video in the context of current events.

Also glad more people are being exposed to it. It's like a breath of foul air from the old internet.


----------



## breadcrumb (Jun 26, 2022)

Wtf is that video and that creature and what is that voice please someone explain


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 27, 2022)

breadcrumb said:


> Wtf is that video and that creature and what is that voice please someone explain


It was featured before earlier this year and talked about in this thread at that time. Start here.

The song is Walls Fall Out by Gladys Freak.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 27, 2022)

breadcrumb said:


> Wtf is that video and that creature and what is that voice please someone explain


It's a music video with characters from this old show before my time


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madge_Weinstein


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 27, 2022)

No idea about the context.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jun 27, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> It's a music video with characters from this old show before my time
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madge_Weinstein


"Cheryl Trig Merkowski, a self-described beautiful, paedophilic 25-year-old woman, smoker and owner of three fourths of a lung. Though she makes a point to introduce herself as such, it seems clear that she is much older than she lets on. Cheryl speaks obsessively about her prolapsed vagina, feces, urine, abortions, semen, African Americans, her prized Cadillac Cimarron and the children at the daycare centre that she runs. She has a croaky and aged voice, the results of excessive tobacco smoking and lung cancer. She also tans obsessively to the point that her skin has become very leathery. She worked under Oprah Winfrey (with whom she has a bizarre, masochistic relationship) and was caught up in a global conspiracy of celebrities pooping their panties. She has many famous 'sisters', including psychic Sylvia Browne, former governor Jan Brewer and controversial celebrity chef Paula Deen. Originally only appearing on the show sporadically she has grown to become a full-fledged co-host. In February 2014, her music video "Walls Fall Out", a song about vaginal and anal prolapse, went viral."

Hah, fuck.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 27, 2022)

Racist Trash said:


> "Cheryl Trig Merkowski, a self-described beautiful, paedophilic 25-year-old woman, smoker and owner of three fourths of a lung. Though she makes a point to introduce herself as such, it seems clear that she is much older than she lets on. Cheryl speaks obsessively about her prolapsed vagina, feces, urine, abortions, semen, African Americans, her prized Cadillac Cimarron and the children at the daycare centre that she runs. She has a croaky and aged voice, the results of excessive tobacco smoking and lung cancer. She also tans obsessively to the point that her skin has become very leathery. She worked under Oprah Winfrey (with whom she has a bizarre, masochistic relationship) and was caught up in a global conspiracy of celebrities pooping their panties. She has many famous 'sisters', including psychic Sylvia Browne, former governor Jan Brewer and controversial celebrity chef Paula Deen. Originally only appearing on the show sporadically she has grown to become a full-fledged co-host. In February 2014, her music video "Walls Fall Out", a song about vaginal and anal prolapse, went viral."
> 
> Hah, fuck.


I feel like this dude would’ve got more notoriety if he started a decade later lol


----------



## Mooger Meng (Jun 28, 2022)

> I just discovered "alt-country" and now you're all just going to have to fucking deal with it.


No complaints here, Dear Leader. I'm just glad he found the kind of country music that's worth a damn.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jun 28, 2022)

Congrats on finding Nate and the Night Sweats, Null. Now go listen to the Lumineers (and not just Ho-Hey or Sleeping on the Floor though honestly their latest album is not their best), Lord Huron (The Night We Meet and Fool for Love to get a good feel), Fleet Foxes (Blue Ridge Mountains is a good start but they have a lot of songs that span a lot of sounds so you might have to dig to find stuff you like), and Fruit Bats (Humbug Mountain Song is classic but they're another that a lot of their stuff veers more alt-rock than strictly alt-country). Or just stop posting about alternative music so I stop sperging recommendations that no one asked for.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Jun 28, 2022)

Screw that noise!  The Pine Box Boys' Stab or Billy String's Dust In a Baggy or Devil in a Wood Pile's Shake It and Break It is where you need to start!  Playful banter aside and to not make this into to a suggestion post, I was not expecting to see SOB on the front page.  I wish that country music would get it's head unstuck out of it's ass.  It's abandoned it's roots and is trying way to hard to be pop.


----------



## Mooger Meng (Jun 29, 2022)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Screw that noise!  The Pine Box Boys' Stab or Billy String's Dust In a Baggy or Devil in a Wood Pile's Shake It and Break It is where you need to start!  Playful banter aside and to not make this into to a suggestion post, I was not expecting to see SOB on the front page.  I wish that country music would get it's head unstuck out of it's ass.  It's abandoned it's roots and is trying way to hard to be pop.


Mainstream country has been that way for a while, which is why I've had a distaste for it since my school days. Alt country is good, but dark country/Southern Gothic has become my jam if I go looking for any yeehaw music; Brown Bird is the band that got me into it, but I didn't find them until the guy in it died.
I'll stop oldboy banjo sperging now.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jun 29, 2022)

The Dead South's "In Hell I'll Be In Good Company" is a pretty catchy song. Apparently they broke up because the leader singer was a rapist, or something, though.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 29, 2022)

Banana Hammock said:


> The Dead South's "In Hell I'll Be In Good Company" is a pretty catchy song. Apparently they broke up because the leader singer was a rapist, or something, though.


Danny Kenyon, the vaguely Indian-looking guy?  Funny: the most clean-cut "normie" looking member of the band was the sex pest...


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jun 29, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Danny Kenyon, the vaguely Indian-looking guy?  Funny: the most clean-cut "normie" looking member of the band was the sex pest...


Upon googling his name, it seems that after a period of reflection, the band decided, "lmao, fuck them hoes, let's get the boys back together."


----------



## Rotus (Jul 1, 2022)

Happy Day of the Leaf!


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Jul 4, 2022)

Burger


----------



## Null (Jul 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jul 8, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3471583


Flute Salad was my jam.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Big boris just resigned yesterday


----------



## vittek (Jul 12, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3471583


I have no idea what this is from, but what I know is that I have been listening to this since days, even put it on my phone and listen to it in my car. Wtf is wrong with you Null? Why can't I stop?


----------



## Null (Jul 12, 2022)

vittek said:


> I have no idea what this is from, but what I know is that I have been listening to this since days, even put it on my phone and listen to it in my car. Wtf is wrong with you Null? Why can't I stop?


sea shanty my nigga


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 12, 2022)

Null said:


> sea shanty my nigga


It's a good song, but i found this version and i can't stop remembering it:




EDIT: Damn, is the other song. I thought that's sea shanty.


----------



## itunes (Jul 13, 2022)

It's too bad the composer for those old runescape tunes ended up being a nonce.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 13, 2022)

I really like the song you've got up now; you've got good taste in music, and it really gave me pause for thought on just what the pure definition of an "anarchist" is - just someone who wants to live their life without overt regulation.


----------



## Rotus (Jul 13, 2022)

Keep it up with the tunes, they've been pretty consistently solid.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 15, 2022)

The kids are not alright.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 15, 2022)

God. The comments are all fucking positive, talking about how it's hilarious, a masterpiece, etc. I feel like an old man saying this, but I genuinely don't get the current generation's sense of humor.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 15, 2022)

Banana Hammock said:


> God. The comments are all fucking positive, talking about how it's hilarious, a masterpiece, etc. I feel like an old man saying this, but I genuinely don't get the current generation's sense of humor.


It’s not humor, it’s a cry for help.


----------



## Lester Jones (Jul 15, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> The kids are not alright.


I would probably be fine with entomophagia if the elites weren't pushing to limit the production of meat because it's pretty obvious that only the chosen 1% can have access to these kind of privileged resources. I can see through you, WEF, or should I say NWO!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 16, 2022)

Banana Hammock said:


> God. The comments are all fucking positive, talking about how it's hilarious, a masterpiece, etc. I feel like an old man saying this, but I genuinely don't get the current generation's sense of humor.


Come to think of it, I actually do like it and the dude obviously put a lot of thought into it.
4/5 stars.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Jul 16, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> It’s not humor, it’s a cry for help.


Yeah it's basically dystopian fiction, but with weird shitposty aesthetics to feel the absurdity of clown world and to further drive the sense of alienation of an environment with no reference of beauty or humanity. 
The channel is Leonardo of Biz, he's already made other videos in WEF-verse.




The main character is the from the infamous video :


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 16, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Come to think of it, I actually do like it and the dude obviously put a lot of thought into it.
> 4/5 stars.


Its medium until the end of the propaganda bit where the guy wakes up and they do the gamified Gig economy bit.


----------



## Null (Jul 18, 2022)

jish music time





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baked Al-Aqsa (Jul 18, 2022)

Null said:


> jish music time
> 
> View attachment 3503206



Shit's bussin. No cap.

Fr fr, on God.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you Null-senpai for putting the most appropriate song on the front page so Eurotrash has something to listen to while we roast to death.

Srsly this brought a smile to my face because it's a good song


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jul 18, 2022)

I love when this song comes on while I'm driving home at night.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 18, 2022)

Those YLYL threads must've buckbroke Josh. Now he can only think in terms of zoomerspeak.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jul 18, 2022)

>Heatewaves been feckin' me out
Wut


----------



## Jump (Jul 18, 2022)

Racist Trash said:


> >Heatewaves been feckin' me out
> Wut


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




No clue what the song is in this video but it's a bop. Cope, seethe, dialate, etc..


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jul 19, 2022)

Video above is in response to Keffals' seven hour stream complaining/lying about Destiny and KiwiFarms. The happenings link below has more info.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/community-driven-happenings-feed-version-2.114933/post-12472818


3MMA said:


> View attachment 3505743
> Keffals theme of the night.


The user above posted the original video. Keffals is transgender and has had sexual reassignment surgery so he is literally coping, seething, and dialating.


Neigh said:


> View attachment 3505758


The "wiggler", his mascot?, was taken from Lucas' patreon and added to the video.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 20, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> View attachment 3506047
> 
> No clue what the song is in this video but it's a bop. Cope, seethe, dialate, etc..


It's like a song you would hear at the start of a Workplace Safety Video.

"Trannies, and how to avoid them without getting reported to HR"


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> It's like a song you would hear at the start of a Workplace Safety Video.
> 
> "Trannies, and how to avoid them without getting reported to HR"


I think it's a C64 song? Can't be sure. I'm sifting through every playlist I can find to get my hands on it because it's been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Member (Jul 21, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> No clue what the song is in this video but it's a bop. Cope, seethe, dialate, etc..


That's _Lizardking - A Piece of Magic. _Specifically, _a_piece_of_magic_2.mod_, if you're trying to find the raw tracker module.
edit: attachment


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 21, 2022)

Member said:


> That's _Lizardking - A Piece of Magic. _Specifically, _a_piece_of_magic_2.mod_, if you're trying to find the raw tracker module.
> edit: attachment


Thanks fren! Welcome to the farms!


----------



## Aidan (Jul 21, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> View attachment 3506047
> 
> No clue what the song is in this video but it's a bop. Cope, seethe, dialate, etc..


Everytime I visit the home page I play this silly little thing, it's great.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Jul 22, 2022)

tfw two fat women fight for your dick but they catch your hands instead


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chantal-sarault-foodie-beauty.36883/post-12501526


----------



## Null (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 23, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3520512


Null has become Based and Minion-Pilled.


----------



## donjulio (Jul 23, 2022)

CAN IT SNEED?


----------



## Resunoit (Jul 23, 2022)

Wow your banana is so huge.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 23, 2022)

I suddenly feel inadequate...


----------



## Post Reply (Jul 23, 2022)

Has Null found true love?


----------



## Honored guest (Jul 23, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3520512


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Jul 23, 2022)

Member said:


> That's _Lizardking - A Piece of Magic. _Specifically, _a_piece_of_magic_2.mod_, if you're trying to find the raw tracker module.
> edit: attachment


I have been on a hunt for this track since I saw it on the homepage, it slaps. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sovietpie (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 23, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3520512


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 23, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Null has become Based and Minion-Pilled.


How do you do do my fellow gentle minions?


----------



## Mr Sister (Jul 23, 2022)

Honored guest said:


>


This immediately played in my mind when I saw that


----------



## Least Concern (Jul 23, 2022)

Why, though?


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Idiot Asshole (Jul 23, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 777Flux (Jul 23, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Why, though?


https://archive.ph/zVDm0 Monkeypox being declared a pandemic maybe?


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 23, 2022)

777Flux said:


> https://archive.ph/zVDm0 Monkeypox being declared a pandemic maybe?


Given that only gay males seem to get this, why should anyone care? All they have to do is stop being degenerate, lollolololol.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 23, 2022)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> How do you do do my fellow gentle minions?
> View attachment 3520642


I take it back, there are too many Gays and Niggers here for Null to like Minions.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jul 23, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> I take it back, there are too many Gays and Niggers here for Null to like Minions.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Jul 23, 2022)

Is TJ Kirk at it again?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 23, 2022)

The Banana is gone, and we shall never know what it truly meant.

It may have been a Message from God, It may have been a Signal to the Aliens it is time to invade...it may have been Null shit posting. We will never know.


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Jul 23, 2022)

Maybe it was some kind of tranny metaphor after all. It's not like we're about to forget that this site used to have a banana.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jul 23, 2022)

Kurt Eichenwald said:


> Maybe it was some kind of tranny metaphor after all. It's not like we're about to forget that this site used to have a banana.


The real Bananas are the Trannies who 41% themselves along the way?


----------



## Baked Al-Aqsa (Jul 23, 2022)

Idiot Asshole said:


> View attachment 3520709


Fuck you for reminding me that this slimeball hasn't been culled from the population yet.


----------



## Blackstar (Jul 24, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> The Banana is gone, and we shall never know what it truly meant.
> 
> It may have been a Message from God, It may have been a Signal to the Aliens it is time to invade...it may have been Null shit posting. We will never know.


It was probably because of this


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/who-declares-highest-alert-over-monkeypox.125227/


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 25, 2022)

How much longer are you going to keep that..._thing_ on the front page, man? It's bringing down the atmosphere - at least the giant rotating banana could be thought of as abstract art.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jul 25, 2022)

It's actually the new kiwifarms logo.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 25, 2022)

Racist Trash said:


> It's actually the new kiwifarms logo.


----------



## Brain Power (Aug 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Vtubers were a mistake.


----------



## Colon capital V (Aug 9, 2022)

How do I commit warcrimes legally?


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 9, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


It's even spookier when you realize that after the guy turns around, there's no visible door. I think it should be on the Watson wall, but…


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Aug 9, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


I still find this less vile than anyone who brings their Pet into a Grocery store and calls them a "furbaby"


----------



## tehpope (Aug 9, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


does this guy have a thread? Who are the girls on his walls?


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 9, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


These shark autists talk as if this is the most normal thing in the world.


tehpope said:


> does this guy have a thread? Who are the girls on his walls?


Vtubers. The one on the ceiling is some shark girl waifu for pedos. IE she's one of those 300 year old dragon shark kids.


----------



## Brain Power (Aug 9, 2022)

tehpope said:


> does this guy have a thread? Who are the girls on his walls?


Hololive vtubers. Vidya streamers, but with virtual loli waifus! It's better that you don't delve too deep into that subject. Believe me, it's for the best.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Aug 9, 2022)

What the fuck?


----------



## Old English Roast Beef (Aug 9, 2022)

You know, it's pretty sad to do a project like this and _do it badly. _It wouldn't have been much extra work to cut posters to fit around the fixtures or in the extra space in the corners.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 9, 2022)

To provide some context as to why that video might be being featured, in February, a vtuber named Pipkin Pippa did a stream discussing Ralph, as well as Pantsu, who herself auditioned to be a vtuber once and posted that audition video online. During the stream, when Ralph was notified this was happening, he first tweeted that he didn't care what a cartoon rabbit was saying about him, then showed how much he didn't care by blocking Pippa's Twitter account. The point is that Pippa made fun of Ralph and that made her an enemy for life.

Fast forward to last week, when Pippa was doxxxxxxed. Some details were known before, but among those newly-discovered were that she is, or at least was, a fursuit-wearing furry, and that she "dated" a 20-year-old furry when she was 14, ten years ago, and is apparently still with him now (by "dating" I mean she identified him as her "mate" on a FurAffinity profile; we don't yet have evidence there was sexual contact before she was of age but it's pretty clear there was at least grooming). Ralph took this information from the Farms and did a stream laughing about how pathetic his enemy was, apparently not realizing a brainwashed grooming victim is still more pitiable than an obese drug-addled grooming perpetrator.

In the meantime, many Ralph followers have been resentful that the event has forced them to remember that anime and vtuber fans exist and have taken to the usual routine of calling us all losers and pedophiles and such.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 10, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


"Mori... uh.. Caliepee."

If you plaster 100 images of a "person" on your wall, you should be able to pronounce the name.


----------



## Articuno4 (Aug 10, 2022)

Looks like the featured video is having some problems right now




Edit: It's all videos on the site, RIP


----------



## Peru oso donas (Aug 11, 2022)

I miss Terry __


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Aug 11, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3580848
> Vtubers were a mistake.


Hoo boy, so this sent me down a full rabbithole
Turns out the person behind this is a full on lolcow and that video is just the tip of the iceberg
I made a full writeup about him


----------



## Brain Power (Aug 11, 2022)

R.I.P. Terry Davis.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 11, 2022)

ItCouldBeWorse said:


> Hoo boy, so this sent me down a full rabbithole
> Turns out the person behind this is a full on lolcow and that video is just the tip of the iceberg
> I made a full writeup about him



Holy shit, well done. Looks like affluenza-induced insanity. Can't wait to pour into that later today during lunch or something.



Brain Power said:


> R.I.P. Terry Davis.


Terry A. Davis, schizophrenia-addled computer programmer who dedicated the last years of his life to developing TempleOS, a computer operating system which he believed to also have been a temple to God. Today is the fourth anniversary of his death, which occurred when he was struck by a train in an apparent suicide. Federal agents being referred to as "glow-in-the-darks" or "glowies" comes from a story he occasionally told of hitting a glowing federal agent at night with his car.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Aug 12, 2022)

Random.txt is back to normal, also new song


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Aug 13, 2022)

Featured Image is Woke Lifestyle in a nutshell really.


----------



## Least Concern (Aug 14, 2022)

A robot teaches a pajeet how to speak English less naturally.


----------



## goodbudweiser (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Least Concern (Aug 17, 2022)

goodbudweiser said:


>


I believe it's supposed to be Keffals, obnoxious trans Twitch streamer, freshly after dilating, brewing up a batch of bathtub HRT while grooming teenagers on Discord. The topmost picture on the left wall is probably meant to be Keffals' enemy Destiny; not sure about the bottom one. Null and a kiwi-colored kiwi bird watch on from the window.

Does anyone know who made that? It's quite well done.


----------



## Spergichu (Aug 17, 2022)

Even in pixel art, the smirk is still noticeable. Incredible.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 17, 2022)

goodbudweiser said:


>


Null seems really REALLY interested in Keffals here.  One may say... aroused even?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Aug 17, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Null seems really REALLY interested in Keffals here.  One may say... aroused even?


Not even Null would be that Deviant


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Aug 21, 2022)

We have commandeered the Wiggler(Twerkler?) Kiwiggler to mock Keffals, notorious promotor of bathtub(homemade) HRT to minors, during his bogus crusade against the forum.


----------



## Null (Aug 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 22, 2022)

Source for anyone wandering here for more context:


Solid Hyrax said:


> The VOD was split up in 3 parts. Part 1 Part 2 Part 3.
> 
> Part 3 is the longest.





HorseGirlSupremacy said:


> Lucas absolutely LOVES our wigglers.
> 
> View attachment 3632729


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Aug 23, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3632847


Yes, we are making a meme.

That is what we do here we do funny memes and make fun of retards. If you stop being a Child Grooming Retard we will never mention you again outside of 

"Man remember Kiwigglers that were funny for a week..whatever happened to the cow involved in that?"
"I dunno they got boring"


----------



## Coelacanth (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## itunes (Aug 25, 2022)

Who knows if this site is actually going down any time soon, but we all know the Farms won't be here forever. I'm going to miss you faggots when it's all over.


----------



## D_Tractor (Aug 25, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3632847





Null said:


> View attachment 3632847





Only someone who posed in front of Auschw.... would ever fuck a tranny.


----------



## Brain Power (Aug 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Sep 1, 2022)

Seeing stuff like that is simultaneously relieving and depressing. Relieving because it shows that you're not insane for seeing what you are seeing, but depressing because those that saw it earlier couldn't do anything about it either.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Sep 2, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> View attachment 3664424


I'd love to watch the whole video this originates from. I'd appreciate any helpful spoonfeeding.


----------



## KPO12-43 (Sep 3, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whujg3QUgPI
		


Godspeed, Jersh


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 28, 2022)

@Null I'd like to suggest a featured song


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZzEzDkeHzI
		

or


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqmjSdfdJlA


----------



## McKennai (Sep 28, 2022)

Since nobody seemed to have mentioned the current front page/pinned/motd video:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Da GUNT - No Woman 2 Me (feat. Notorious H.R.T)




archival


Spoiler: lyrics



girl come out of hiding
'cause who the fuck would even go fly to ireland?
when there's such a thing as epstein island
where as you get as much drugs, sex and violence
and we can crash there girl, that's decided
 and you can hit the bathtub if you can find it
the bar's open now, troon drinks provided to every kid,
turn 'em all into some weird crossgender hybrids
am i shortsighted or does your body look like
a blind first-year college student designed it?
i hope they put a zipper inside it
i only smash puss with a visible hymen
but i'm so excited girl we can fuck rough
you'll never have half as many kids as i did
with all the anxiety, jacked off to your CNN shit
that was just impeccable timing
look at the facts dude
i got my battle scars luke, you got your axe wound
so to transform back would be a bad move
plus if you can be a bitch, i could learn to be man too
rip off the bandaid, drag your trans ass (to the ballet)
then put my mayonnaise up in your man-cave
that's clearly man-made
but maybe go get checked 'cause it seems you're in a bad way
'cause you ain't no woman

you ain't no woman, you ain't no woman to me
(forty-one, forty-two, forty-three)
you ain't no woman, no woman to me
you're no woman to me

some say you got wrecked son
but i just want you show you love and affection
now let me spread it wide for an inspection  
you're my kind of car crash... hit and run
in that place that you ain't get wet from
the cold place that you ain't never bled from
that place that you often shit the bed from
'cause it was once probably part of your rectum
bitch get your legs up in the air, yeah
both thumbs in the rear like baked alaska's in here
and we invited blaire... white and fucking sophia
narwitz, let's bring back my garbage career
stand with you in the clouds, fight off the flare
get these bitch ass clowns the fuck out of here
then take you out to the seaside
for some ice cream then some creampie
yeah westside to the eastside
they call it troonshine, i never knew why
i used to be known as the poop guy
now i'm known for sticking my bone up in two guys
'cause you ain't no woman

you ain't no woman, you ain't no woman to me
(forty-one, forty-two, forty-three)
you ain't no woman, no woman to me
you're no woman to me

beef with the farms, fucking lambs to the slaughter
josh you can cancel that order
how many dads that thought it was just a bath full of water
ended up with a god damn man for a daughter (uh huh)
ethan i know you want it, before i start talking about
all of my pedophile shit (uh huh)
i can hear your lips smacking a bit
and it's really obvious you want to suck my dick
eat my mutilated balls and the bean that don't flick
if you like everything you're seeing, nigga don't trip
 'cause i get a hold of pre-teens waiting for a sip
way better than that simple latino called nick
in a pile of kids, that's the only way
that this twitter hypocrite could ever hit a lick
penis or tits? how the fuck do you pick?
decide quick before the good doc goes snip snip

you know you ain't no god damn woman

you ain't no woman, you ain't no woman to me
you ain't no woman, ain't no woman to me
you're no woman to me

you ain't!! forty one... forty one percent!
you ain't no woman, ain't no woman to me
no woman to me



additionaly I'd like to suggest this song


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 1, 2022)

BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 2, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN



I had no idea it was on Youtube honestly, just something I saved from /gif/ half a year ago




Your browser is not able to display this video.



:


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 2, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> I had no idea it was on Youtube honestly,


I love it, I actually ripped it from youtube so I have a copy.


----------



## Least Concern (Oct 2, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> I had no idea it was on Youtube honestly, just something I saved from /gif/ half a year ago
> Your browser is not able to display this video.


Neil Cicierga made it. The same guy who made that goofy Adrien Brody song/video. He's got those and a bunch of other goofy videos on his channel.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 2, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


die, phoneposter


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 3, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN BUSTIN


I ain't 'fraid of no bed!


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chiri (Oct 3, 2022)

This one never gets old.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Oct 3, 2022)

Ok but when does Drachenlord show up


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Oct 6, 2022)

i actually quite like this song, pretty sure null has used it in a stream before


----------



## Null (Oct 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Loona (Oct 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rotus (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Lichen Bark (Oct 20, 2022)

Rotus said:


>


I hope this means we're getting more Michael Myers gameplay.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 1, 2022)

I remember you used that song the first time to forum came back after the incident with them going after your mother.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2022)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I remember you used that song the first time to forum came back after the incident with them going after your mother.


It's true, I remember that. I think I even edited the video to fix the cutoff of "hail to the chief" at the end.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Skeksis Emperor (Nov 1, 2022)

This is a damn good song.


----------



## JoshPlz (Nov 2, 2022)

Null said:


> It's true, I remember that. I think I even edited the video to fix the cutoff of "hail to the chief" at the end.
> 
> View attachment 3772728


That's a serious banger.


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 4, 2022)

From the MATI stream today:


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 7, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3814612


Once again I am proven right when I say  that Resident Evil 5 is secretly amazing.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2022)

For tomorrow when I wake up.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## flipwizardmagoo (Nov 7, 2022)

When can we put up Everybody Wants to Rule the World?


----------



## Mr Sister (Nov 7, 2022)

Null said:


> For tomorrow when I wake up.
> 
> View attachment 3818104


I was going to say old but gold, but this was actually less than 5 years ago. Was an instant classic the second it came out


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Nov 8, 2022)

To add context to this:
Sinclair Broadcast Group is the second largest owner of local news stations in the US. They have a list of required stories for their local news stations to cover and then give some autonomy for local news. They gave all their stations this script to read. It seemed to shock people that didn't know local news stations were owned by one company. Both Sinclair and Nexstar are publicly traded so it isn't even a secret. Redditors ate this up and used it as proof conservatives were being manipulated by large media interests while ignoring the media they consume owned by even larger media interests.
It's not just TV. iHeartMedia owns 800+ radio stations. They advertise their streaming app so it's easier to tell which stations are owned by them.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Nov 16, 2022)

In response to the missile landing in Poland (killing two people) on the border of Ukraine earlier.  Image switches every few minutes/refreshes.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (Nov 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 18, 2022)

'Tis the season




Your browser is not able to display this video.


'


----------



## Null (Dec 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Boom Boss (Dec 19, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3789316


I forgot all about this video.  Thanks for the nostalgia!


----------

